# Passion Fruit / Passiona Taste Hop?



## nathanR (18/3/10)

I had a corona clone that was given to me buy my next door neighbour that tasted like passion fruit / passiona 

is there a hop that you use that gives it this taste I asked the person at the local HBS and they were not 100% shure 

It tasted great but as he did not brew it I can not find out what it was 

any help would be great


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

nathanR said:


> I had a corona clone that was given to me buy my next door neighbour that tasted like passion fruit / passiona
> 
> is there a hop that you use that gives it this taste I asked the person at the local HBS and they were not 100% shure
> 
> ...



Galaxy has a passionfruit flavour... also did you ask your neighbour what hop he/she used?


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Citra or galaxy give a passionfruit flavour.

edit: beaten

glacier give a nice lemony twist.


----------



## big78sam (18/3/10)

I have also got passionfruit from amarillo


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

I've never used it but Rakau supposedly gives passionfruit too.

Here's what I'd be doing - I'd just go next door and ask the bloke.

[EDIT - I'm struggling at internetting today. Think I'd better go clean the gutters out instead]


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

bum said:


> [EDIT - I'm struggling at internetting today. Think I'd better go clean the gutters out instead]


come do mine while ur at it. theres nice beers on tap if you do


----------



## whitegoose (18/3/10)

big78sam said:


> I have also got passionfruit from amarillo



+ 1


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

whitegoose said:


> + 1



I also get a little bit of passionfruit from Amarillo espeacially when James Squire Golden Ale (FIRST LIMITED RELEASE) came out! But you will find galaxy has more of a passionfruit flavour! 

Mt Hood is a nice hop in a Corona Clone!


----------



## nathanR (18/3/10)

my neighbour did not brew it he was just given a 6 pack of it he is usaly a midstrength drinker 

all he knows it was brewed at you brew it


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

Yeah, sorry, I realised that later (hence the edit about sucking at the internet today). I'll usually only delete if I realise I got something libellously wrong or to avoid an argument I couldn't be bothered having - not to stop myself from looking silly (wouldn't want to misrepresent myself).


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

amarillo or galaxy would be my call.

galaxy as bittering and flavour additons are mega passionfruit. anything super late (atleast home brewed) i usually find it carries alot of hop vegetal matter harshness. Got to be careful with galaxy


----------



## drsmurto (18/3/10)

Hot ferment plus excessive amounts of sugar equal fruity.


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Hot ferment plus excessive amounts of sugar equal fruity.



Yeah I can't imagine u brew using galaxy!


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

Winkle brought a bottle of Galaxy Lager to a brew day a few months ago, when it was the must-try hop of the day, and it was pure Pasito. I don't normally like fruit hops - only just getting to grips with American Ales at the moment - but that Galaxy was really intriguing.


----------



## Nick JD (18/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> amarillo or galaxy would be my call.
> 
> galaxy as bittering and flavour additons are mega passionfruit. anything super late (atleast home brewed) i usually find it carries alot of hop vegetal matter harshness. Got to be careful with galaxy



+1

I don't dry hop with galaxy anymore. Tastes like mowing the lawns. 

IMO it's a great middle addition hop.


----------



## Bubba Q (18/3/10)

Simcoe give a fair whack of passionfruit


----------



## nathanR (18/3/10)

how does this sound 

coopers canadian blonde 
with a galaxy tea bag (15grams) on a 10-15 min boil (I have one in the fridge)
1kg dex
.5 light dry malt

would this give me the pasionfruit hit I am chasing ?


----------



## Dazza_devil (18/3/10)

Try my OZ Galaxy Pale Ale in the recipeDB, delicious passionfruit from the Galaxy.


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

nathanR said:


> how does this sound
> 
> coopers canadian blonde
> with a galaxy tea bag (15grams) on a 10-15 min boil (I have one in the fridge)
> ...



If you can get a 90g pack of Galaxy hop pellets (far cheaper per unit than the teabags) and if you have (or want to spend $9 at woolies) a coffee plunger aka french press, then do up a "hop coffee" with 20g of Galaxy pellets and pour into the fermenter about day 4. The hop aroma will knock you back.


----------



## Bizier (18/3/10)

I think you can get passionfruit flavours out of most pungent hops that are American style. I think that if you use a moderate amount very late, it will most likely get you these fresh fruity components. Galaxy can smell and taste intensely passionfruit, as can Nelson Sauvin used late.

I did a burp a few months ago after eating an actual passionfruit, and thought to myself: "jeez, what did I just drink? - Oh, wait, it was actually a passionfruit". Obviously it shows which I consume most of.


----------



## DUANNE (18/3/10)

another hop that gives loads of passionfruit is nelson savin. hargreaves hill is using this now instead of galaxy in the esb.


----------



## Nick JD (18/3/10)

BEERHOG said:


> another hop that gives loads of passionfruit is nelson savin. hargreaves hill is using this now instead of galaxy in the esb.



I get peach/nectarine from NS...


----------



## jbowers (18/3/10)

BEERHOG said:


> hargreaves hill is using this now instead of galaxy in the esb.



WHAT?!?!!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thanme (18/3/10)

Yeah I think Nelson is more stone fruity. And Amarillo seems to taste like over ripe mandarins to me lately.


----------



## DUANNE (18/3/10)

jbowers said:


> WHAT?!?!!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




this is the only reason i posted. it was 4 months or more between drinks ands i couldnt tell the difference.maybe mind over matter or the hops are really that similiar.ive done smash brews with both hops and with ott late hops i also found quite a simialarity,maybe a smoother bitternes with ns. the esb is still awesome either way.


----------



## Millet Man (18/3/10)

BEERHOG said:


> another hop that gives loads of passionfruit is nelson savin. hargreaves hill is using this now instead of galaxy in the esb.


New season hops are still a month or two away so maybe ran out of Galaxy and needed to sub? I know I'm down to about 5.5 kg of Galaxy and should make it last until 2010 crop is available.

On my sysstem I find a 10 min addition gives good flavour without the vegetal harshness.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Nick JD (18/3/10)

Millet Man said:


> On my sysstem I find a 10 min addition gives good flavour without the vegetal harshness.



Word.


----------



## DUANNE (18/3/10)

Millet Man said:


> New season hops are still a month or two away so maybe ran out of Galaxy and needed to sub? I know I'm down to about 5.5 kg of Galaxy and should make it last until 2010 crop is available.
> 
> On my sysstem I find a 10 min addition gives good flavour without the vegetal harshness.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.




this is how i understand it from the bar staff.the way i was told was galaxy was getting hard to find so they used the best sub possible.but i still honestly ,and as i said a it was a while between drinks, couldnt pick the difference.btw ireally like the brown ale.


----------



## shawnheiderich (18/3/10)

If you after a passionfruit flavour just use some passionfruit pulp. That is what gives me the best passionfruit flavour.

Shawn


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/3/10)

For mine - massive passion fruit from Nelson Sauvin.

Same as the stinky Passiona flavoured New Zealand Sav Blancs the hop was named after. Mixed with a little galaxy makes it even stronger.

This is a great combo for getting non beer drinking girls to try your beer - a combo of NS and Galaxy, smells like a Sav Blanc and the "but that doesn't smell like beer at all" response comes out and they will give it a try. If its not too bitter... they will finish it and go back for more.


----------



## Katherine (19/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> For mine - massive passion fruit from Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> Same as the stinky Passiona flavoured New Zealand Sav Blancs the hop was named after. Mixed with a little galaxy makes it even stronger.
> 
> This is a great combo for getting non beer drinking girls to try your beer - a combo of NS and Galaxy, smells like a Sav Blanc and the "but that doesn't smell like beer at all" response comes out and they will give it a try. If its not too bitter... they will finish it and go back for more.



I agree though I am a beer drinking girl and it's one of my favourite hop combos. A Summer Ale hopped with even amounts is beautiful. Just what the Nelson Sauvin needs!


----------



## Nick JD (19/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Same as the stinky Passiona flavoured New Zealand Sav Blancs the hop was named after. Mixed with a little galaxy makes it even stronger.



"gooseberry"...?


----------



## RetsamHsam (19/3/10)

bum said:


> I've never used it but Rakau supposedly gives passionfruit too.
> 
> Here's what I'd be doing - I'd just go next door and ask the bloke.
> 
> [EDIT - I'm struggling at internetting today. Think I'd better go clean the gutters out instead]



I didn't get passionfruit from Rakau




Bubba Q said:


> Simcoe give a fair whack of passionfruit



The first hop that sprang to my mind when I read the title..


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> "gooseberry"...?



Not unless they are putting gooseberries inside of passion fruits lately. A "good" sav blanc has a nice subtle mix of passion fruit, gooseberry, stonefruits etc... the trash flooding out of NZ lately is passion fruit on top of passion fruit and sod all else.

Mix the stuff decently with some semillion and buy it from the Hunter Valley - let the kiwis drown in a flood of their own unpurchased stinky swill.


----------



## lonte (20/3/10)

Bubba Q said:


> Simcoe give a fair whack of passionfruit


+1 - I always get beaten up when i say simcoe = passionfruit - glad i'm not alone


----------



## bum (20/3/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> I didn't get passionfruit from Rakau


 
As I say, I haven't brewed with this hop before but most retailers/wholesalers and many homebrewers' reports use the word 'passionfruit' in their description of it. But as this thread proves many people taste things differently so if other brewers feel the same as Nick please speak up so I'm not sending OP on a wrong'un.


----------



## big78sam (20/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> For mine - massive passion fruit from Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> Same as the stinky Passiona flavoured New Zealand Sav Blancs the hop was named after. Mixed with a little galaxy makes it even stronger.
> 
> This is a great combo for getting non beer drinking girls to try your beer - a combo of NS and Galaxy, smells like a Sav Blanc and the "but that doesn't smell like beer at all" response comes out and they will give it a try. If its not too bitter... they will finish it and go back for more.



+1. Try KTs hopburst from the recipe DB


----------



## Muggus (20/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Mix the stuff decently with some semillion and buy it from the Hunter Valley - let the kiwis drown in a flood of their own unpurchased stinky swill.


Totally :icon_offtopic: but agreed!

From my experience, i've had "passiofruit" flavours from a few hops, to varying degrees of course. Amarillo, Simcoe, Galaxy and NS spring to mind, but Topaz is another with some passionfruit flavour, maybe a bit more subtle. A couple of NZ varieties come to mind as well....Rakau and Moteuka to varying degrees, and Pacific Gem/Jade...not as prominant but the precursors to what's percieved as passionfruit are there, and could be perceived that way. 
But yeah, alot of that is down to individual taste perception and also how the hop was used, two people could have totally different results.


----------



## Nick JD (20/3/10)

bum said:


> As I say, I haven't brewed with this hop before but most retailers/wholesalers and many homebrewers' reports use the word 'passionfruit' in their description of it. But as this thread proves many people taste things differently so if other brewers feel the same as Nick please speak up so I'm not sending OP on a wrong'un.



The whole Esters subject I find very interesting. 

I think the reason why people get different "fruits" from their aroma/flavour hops is because of interplay with the particular set of esters their yeast has produced. 

If I use S04 @ 24C with 20g of Nelson Sauvin dry hopped I get a massive whack of nectarines. Combine this with a large whack of crystal malts and it makes a very tasty ale (IMO) you could almost drink with icecream and a great counterpoint to a clean lager drunk back to back. 

Apparently the peaches ester is Linalyl butyrate with perhaps a touch of apricoty Pentyl butyrate - which are probably coming from the S04, not the hops ... but the passionfruit of the hops combined with these esters gives the peach a lean towards _nectarine._

Using NS with a cleaner, lower temperature fermented yeast might mean that virtually no yeast derived esters are showing, so the hops are driving the aroma more towards passionfruit and goosberry.

Just a guess. 

Its a very complex subject, but I think the decision to dry hop an ale almost always needs to also consider yeast strain and ferment temperature. My APAs with dry hopped galaxy and US05 are aweful - with S04 & T58, delicious.


----------



## drsmurto (20/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Not unless they are putting gooseberries inside of passion fruits lately. A "good" sav blanc has a nice subtle mix of passion fruit, gooseberry, stonefruits etc... the trash flooding out of NZ lately is passion fruit on top of passion fruit and sod all else.
> 
> Mix the stuff decently with some semillion and buy it from the Hunter Valley - let the kiwis drown in a flood of their own unpurchased stinky swill.



Staying off topic, Adelaide Hills Sav blancs are far superior to anything from NZ.


----------



## Nick JD (20/3/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Staying off topic, Adelaide Hills Sav blancs are far superior to anything from NZ.



Why's that?


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/3/10)

They taste really good...??


----------



## Nick JD (20/3/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> They taste really good...??



I heard someone recently go on and on and on about South African sauv blancs and how they were the next big thing ... was just wondering what the characteristics of a SA SB that make it stand out from a NZ, or a French SB or any other.

Where's Dr Smutro from? Not Nelson, NZ I presume...


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> I heard someone recently go on and on and on about South African sauv blancs and how they were the next big thing ... was just wondering what the characteristics of a SA SB that make it stand out from a NZ, or a French SB or any other.
> 
> Where's Dr Smutro from? Not Nelson, NZ I presume...



To quote adelaidehillswine.com (for SA wine you need to split into regions- hills, McLaren Vale, Barossa, he mentioned hills so that's what I'm going for)-



> Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Regional Style: Typically the wines are fresh, fragrant and aromatic, yet crisp and food friendly with the distinctive acidity and fine structure that typifies many wine styles - both white and red - from the Hills.
> 
> ...




I'd say the main difference is covered in the flavour part.


----------



## Nick JD (20/3/10)

So I suppose we'll be hopping our beer with Adelaide Sauvin next? :beerbang:

I'll have to grab a bottle - all the Australian Sauv Blancs I've had have been a little dull compared to the Kiwi ones (read: clear alcoholic water). This Adelaide Hills caper sounds like the go. 

Can I get a recommendation for a nice bottle before this thread is close for :icon_offtopic: ?


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/3/10)

heh... if only.


----------



## chillihilli (20/3/10)

The last brew I did was a Coopers Pale Ale with Citra (20G at 30 mins, 20G at 15 mins). Passionfruit explosion. The recipe is in this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry608766

Some may say "It's a bit girly", but I say why do beer drinkers have to be big burly men who drink big bitter beers? Reminds me of an ad with guys with handlebar moustaches handling heavy machinery.
Personally, I like a ton of hoppy aroma in a pale ale. I don't drink it as my standard quaffer, but as a nice change from the norm I think it rocks. Isn't that what homebrewing is all about? Having tons of different types/styles of beers without the expense of paying for premium label brews at $25 a six pack?


----------



## 501 (19/4/10)

Hey, I tried that morgans - 'corona' clone when I first started. 
Just guessing sounds like the one using canadian blonde and 
a Super Alpha Teabag. 
Cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (19/4/10)

Just had a taste of my "Citrennial Ale" and it has pretty strong passionfruit/pasito aroma and taste with a splash of fruit salad in there. Something very different. When I get home I will throw the recipe up in the db.


----------



## nathanR (28/4/10)

Have just tried my brew 1/2 way thru ferment and tastes fantastic 

here is the recipe I used 

1 coopers Mexican tin 
500 grams of light dry malt 
500grams of dex 
200g of carapills steeped for approx 1/2 an hour 
25grams of galaxy boiled in the drained grain water for 10 mins
US05 yeast 
20lt water 

I think it will work great with the pale ale kit as well


----------



## ChefKing (30/4/16)

nathanR said:


> Have just tried my brew 1/2 way thru ferment and tastes fantastic
> 
> here is the recipe I used
> 
> ...


----------



## ChefKing (30/4/16)

nathanR said:


> Have just tried my brew 1/2 way thru ferment and tastes fantastic
> 
> here is the recipe I used
> 
> ...




Gunnna give this a shot for some girl mates of mine..... What is the amount of water you steep the carapils in? 3ltrs? Is it boiling or not?




Like This


Cheers and happy brewing!


----------



## Brewsta (2/5/16)

i use about 3.75 ltrs of water per 500gms @ 68 deg C for 30 mins for a 23ltr brew when steeping grains, I don't boil just get it to temp by using half boiled water & half cold water & adjust accordingly with one or the other. 

Once at temp i chuck my cracked grains in a grain bag & into the pot, swirl around to make sure its fully wetted. I don't keep it at the starting temperature & i don't go over 70 deg C ( over 77 deg C & you start to extract tannins apparently).

Carapils is a pretty light grain, so you could use more then 200g if you want more head or just keep as it is.

good luck…


----------



## GalBrew (3/5/16)

ChefKing said:


> Gunnna give this a shot for some girl mates of mine..... What is the amount of water you steep the carapils in? 3ltrs? Is it boiling or not?
> 
> 
> Like This
> ...


Not sure you are going to get much out of the original contributors considering this thread died out 6 years ago!


----------



## ChefKing (7/5/16)

Brewsta said:


> i use about 3.75 ltrs of water per 500gms @ 68 deg C for 30 mins for a 23ltr brew when steeping grains, I don't boil just get it to temp by using half boiled water & half cold water & adjust accordingly with one or the other.
> 
> Once at temp i chuck my cracked grains in a grain bag & into the pot, swirl around to make sure its fully wetted. I don't keep it at the starting temperature & i don't go over 70 deg C ( over 77 deg C & you start to extract tannins apparently).
> 
> ...


Just saw your reply Brewsta...sadly after I brewed this recipe yesterday.

I just put your recipe down yesterday, 2 things though.

I had the hops at a light simmer the whole way through and did not use any form of temp controller. Shame cus I had my Chefs probe with me too...Oh well next time.

I had 750 dex on hand so I just added all of it.... I don't mind a stronger beer (SG = 1.036).

I still have got about 25 grams of galaxy left, what do you reckon about dry hopping during CC'ing or is it overkill with galaxy hops?

Still it looks the tits, a bit darker than a corona though.... Should be a right pearler of a recipe. 

Currently sitting at 18c for the 2nd day... Will be kegging it.

Do you reckon it will still have the same flavour properties of a corona (light tasting) with a touch of passiona or does the carapils take it away (hence the darkening?). Im brewing for one of my mates, who tragically was born without a concept of real beer flavour. I have tried to get him into them, but he just can not hack an IPA, ale or pale ale..... soft!

Anyhow cheers for the recipe, I will keep you updated on how it goes.


----------



## ChefKing (17/5/16)

Brewsta said:


> i use about 3.75 ltrs of water per 500gms @ 68 deg C for 30 mins for a 23ltr brew when steeping grains, I don't boil just get it to temp by using half boiled water & half cold water & adjust accordingly with one or the other.
> 
> Once at temp i chuck my cracked grains in a grain bag & into the pot, swirl around to make sure its fully wetted. I don't keep it at the starting temperature & i don't go over 70 deg C ( over 77 deg C & you start to extract tannins apparently).
> 
> ...


Your recipe is currently sitting in keg in fridge ready to go at a pool/bbq session this arvo..... should be the tits!


----------



## Gigantorus (17/5/16)

[SIZE=12pt]Mixed up a partial mash pale ale recipe on Sunday and am using Brooklyn & Galaxy in it (30g each at flameout, and 60g each dry-hop for last 4 days). Ingredient list was:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]* 2.0kg of Light Dried Malt Extract[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pearl Malt (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pilsner Pale Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 250grams CaraPils Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 100grams Shepherds Delight Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 50grams Rye Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 90grams Galaxy hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* 90grams Brooklyn (NZ) hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]* Mangrove Jacks American Westcoast yeast[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Haven't used Brooklyn before and at 17.7%AA it should be fruity - is said to give flavours of grapefruit, tropical and passionfruit. Tried Brooklyn hops only a few weeks back in Nail Brewing's NZ Pale Ale on top at a local and it was a beautiful beer. This brew was to create a pale ale like Stone & Woods Pacific Ale - just with much more hoppiness.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## ChefKing (17/5/16)

Gigantorus said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Mixed up a partial mash pale ale recipe on Sunday and am using Brooklyn & Galaxy in it (30g each at flameout, and 60g each dry-hop for last 4 days). Ingredient list was:[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]* 2.0kg of Light Dried Malt Extract[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12pt]* 1.0kg Pearl Malt (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted)[/SIZE]
> ...


Sounds great... so all grains were steeped? and then you added the LDM? Removed/strained the grains and boiled the hops right?


----------



## Gigantorus (20/5/16)

[SIZE=12pt]ChefKing,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]This was my process.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1. Put cracked malts in 10 litres of hot water (65C to 70C) and steep/mash for 60 minutes. Strain steeped liquid into large pot and add 1kg of Light Dry Malt Extract bring to boil.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2. The boil is for 45 minutes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]3. With 5 mins to go in the boil, add 30grams of Galaxy hops and 30grams of Brooklyn hops.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]4. At Flameout, let sit for 15 minutes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]5. Then sit the pot in a sink of iced water and cool to around 20C.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]6. Pour through a sieve into the fermenter, then add remaining 1kg LDME, stir and top-up with cold water to reach volume of 23 Litres at a temperature of 20C.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]7. Pitch yeast and fit lid.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]8. Ferment at 18C for 7 Days.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]9. Bring temp up to 21C on Day 8.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]10. 3 Days before bottling drop temp to 2C, and Dry-Hop with remaining 60grams of Galaxy hops & 60grams of Brooklyn hops in a hop bag.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]11. On day 14 bottle.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I had a look at the FV last night and it's looking great.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


----------

